
There are far more Muslims ready to fight for the West than against it - thehoff
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/there-are-far-more-muslims-ready-to-fight-for-the-west-than-against-it/2015/11/20/ce2ef78a-8ee2-11e5-baf4-bdf37355da0c_story.html
======
andyl
TLDR; Muslims serve in Western Armies, so shut your pie hole about Muslim
terror attacks in Mali, Paris, Sinai, Boston, London, Madrid, Bali, New York,
etc. etc. etc. etc.

